# New Stellplatz App...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

German magazine Promobil launched a free Stellplatz app a while ago but it only worked with internet/wifi connection, see my previous post..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-827391.html#827391

They have just launched a 'premium' version called Mobil Life + which also works offline for £3.99...










http://www.promobil.de/aktuell/die-...life-jetzt-mit-noch-mehr-nutzwert-442935.html

As far as I can workout all the stellplatz info is compressed and downloaded onto your ipod/phone, a bit like icampsites I suppose.
The info is then directly available from your ipod without the need to go online. Offline search is only available from the google map, but once you've selected an entry it gives you full information, theres some basic English info here...

http://www.appannie.com/431077282/

You get free updates for a year from purchase, then if you want further updates, it will cost about £1.50 annually but this is optional.

Available from this link...

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/mobil-life/id431077282?mt=8

I've downloaded it and first impressions are favourable, we're off to Germany end of August, so I can really put it to the test then.

..and while i'm here, Reisemobil International, who publish the Bordatlas have also launched a free app, but unfortunately its not available to UK customers yet...

http://www.bordatlas.de/webapp.php

Pete


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Pete

Thanks for that. I used the promobile one a lot when we could get a wireless signal so this one will be great.


As for the Bordatlas one I have it on my iphone. I think I got it from itunes free at the begining of this year. Im still playing with it 

Sonja :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> As for the Bordatlas one I have it on my iphone. I think I got it from itunes free at the begining of this year. Im still playing with it


How did you download it Sonja?

If I try to download via itunes it just tells me its not available to UK customers :?


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Pete

I believe that I downloaded it via the boardatlas website.

I have just had a look and it looks like the link has gone. Maybe I was just lucky. I must say though that I find the promobile one much easier to use (probably because of my grasp of the german language)

Its a mystery but Its on my iphone and it was definately free. NOt sure why its not available to people in the UK.

Sonja


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ah well, never mind, perhaps they will make it available later.

The Promobil App is looking good and links in nicely with both their books and POI's.

Pete


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for that link Pete - the pro mobil app is a great bit of kit - seems to have lots of detail. Found quite a few places which could be good for our trip to the Weihnachtsmarkt in December.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

peejay said:


> How did you download it Sonja?
> 
> If I try to download via itunes it just tells me its not available to UK customers :?


I managed to download it this morning from iTunes, so it is now available.

Sandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> I managed to download it this morning from iTunes, so it is now available.


I must be doing something wrong then Sandy :?

I've searched for it on itunes this morning again to no avail...
Tried via the >Appolicious< link but it just comes back 'not available in the UK store'.

Any ideas?

Pete


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

peejay said:


> Sandy_Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to download it this morning from iTunes, so it is now available.
> ...


Hi Pete

Open the iTunes store, put "promobil" in the search box (top right) and it comes up at the top of the page.

Hope this works.

Sandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sandy,



> Open the iTunes store, put "promobil" in the search box (top right) and it comes up at the top of the page.


Thanks but I've got the promobil one hence the original post, it's the Bordatlas one I can't get.

Pete


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Pete

I have a theory  

I think that the app was available for a while on the Bordatlas website and this is where I downloaded it from. Probably because I was checking some Stellplatz's online.

It now seems (even though my German is bad) that it has been replaced by a mobile version that isnt an app but can be read on the iphone. Or at least thats what I think it says.

Am I the only one who got the app whilst it was on the site.

Sonja


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sonja,

It clearly states on the appolicious site that its an app for iphone and ipod, then says not availabel in Uk store when you try to download it.

http://www.appolicious.com/tech/apps/641122-bordatlas-doldemedien-verlag-gmbh/developer_notes

Looks like you've got a rare item there, might be worth a few bob :lol:

Pete


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> Thanks but I've got the promobil one hence the original post, it's the Bordatlas one I can't get.
> 
> Pete


Oops, so it is, apologies.   

Sandy


----------

